# Audi S3, what can you tell me



## JIs3 (Jul 5, 2010)

I want to buy an Audi S3. But i dont realy know mutch about them. Are all S3 a turbo are they all 4x4(quatro) etc.

I'm just looking for info on the S3 96-03. 

So any info you think my be of help.

Thanks JI


----------

